# cold smoke with smoke vault



## oldmangary (Feb 17, 2011)

What is the easiest way to cold smoke using a smoke vault smoker ? I have a smoke vault smoker and what to smoke susage and cheese. What is the cheapest way to convert my smoker to cold smoke? Or can you use this smoker to do that all by itself ?


----------



## les3176 (Feb 17, 2011)

The a-maze-n smoker!!!http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 17, 2011)

The Amazen Smoker would be your best bet for doing cheese. For sausage you might try a needle valve here's a search on it

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=needle+valve

With cheese you want a true cold smoke for sausage you'll want heat but more than likely your smoker won't run low enough as it came from the factory but the needle valve should get you into the proper temp range


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree with the A Maze N Smoker - I have 3 of them and they just work like their name - customer service is the best and Todd is a member here too


----------



## chefrob (Feb 18, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> I agree with the A Maze N Smoker - I have 3 of them and they just work like their name - customer service is the best and Todd is a member here too


what he said..............


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 18, 2011)

It will be hard to find someone who would not recommend the AMNS - those things are built great and they WORK!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2011)

Yep, AMNS rocks!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 18, 2011)

Add me to the AMNS list. Makes it easy to cold smoke.


----------

